# General > Reunions >  School Day's Revisited & Public Slagging Forum.

## Anonymous

Ok Colin sugested we start a new thread so Here is one to get all and one on the same topic.



This is where we all can have a good laugh and slag each other off until our little hearts are content about anything really. 



So go for it.



That means you too Mrs Bustafly, 

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Richie Byrne on 16-Oct-2001 1:16pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Richard:

Good Idea Richie boy.

See a North Schooler can give credit where it's due.

Now let's sit back and watch the fun begin.lol

----------


## mandyscudder

Sorry Richie, I didn't see that you had already started SOMETHING!!!!  A sugestion though, we don't want to be MEAN here and just worry about ourselves and the NORTHERS, I mean someone from the Hillhead may just want to 'contribute' someday (saying that it is their reunion as well!!)and find that they are not included!  What do you think?

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy, I am in full agreement with you here. This reunion is for EVERYONE who started WHS in the summer of 1977 so there is all the country primary schools that need to get their input on this site too. 



So, c'mon Watten, Lybster, Dunbeath, Keiss, and all the others out there - it's time to get bashing on those keyboards - can't wait to hear from you all.



Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Richard



just for YOUR INFO. You CONVENIENTLY forgot to add 'Yellow Bellied Academy Rats' to the title of this thread. HMMMMMMMMMMMM



Pity ah wisna still up in e wee toonie cause ah wid hev hunted ye doon Richard and run ye ower way ma Racing Micra for e cheek o e title o is threed!!!!!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Blooterfly, ye'd iv hed no chance o' runnin' Richie boy doon in at auld "RACIN" Micra coz he wid oot run at auld wifie's car on wan  leig. As a said on e' ither boord, ye only stopped for e' Milkman e' ither day so he could gie ye a push up all e' hills !!!!

----------


## Anonymous

well Flutterflech i will give this a new title. Pozy is right at little thing that looks lek a wendy hoose on wheels couldn't catch sleep never mind a finely tuned athlete like myself. Anyway i am still offshore so unless you can row you have no chance.

"yellow bellied" we Academy elite have never chickened oot o anything in oor life and we are certainly no startin noo.

----------


## Anonymous

Och Richard stop blawing all at hot air! ye canna hide yer jealously o' ma Racing Micra and NO am no selling it till ye either so dinna ask cause the answer is a definate NO.



Pozy, I mind ye was a richt wee cheelie at e school so ye canna hae ma Racing Micra either cause ye widna see ower e steering wheelie! Ah also loved yer descreeption o ma car 'A Wendy Hoose on Wheels' a hev niver thoucht o hid lek at afore.



Now, chust till clear is, up wance and fur all, it is no an 'auld wifies car' - hid is a  'sophisticated chick's car' cause if ye kent fa ah wis ye wid understand why I chose a Racing Micra over and above every other make and model of car available!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Blooterfly, we ken exactly fa ye are!! Ye say a chick's car, ye hev e' richt piece o' poultry but do ye no mean an OWLD HEN'S car? surely at wid be more apt! As for bein wee at e'school a hed a pedal car which wiz aboot e' same size as yur Racin Micra back then, fit iz ed ye race? Snails! A can choost picture ye now racin' up e' A96, yer heid on e' dash trying till get ed past e' twa cyclist fa choost flew bye!

----------


## Anonymous

why anyone would waste money on a moterised skateboard is beyond me. Ah didna ken that micra's were available in rust coulour.



The term Racing should not be associated with a painted sardine tin. Pozy an masel used till hiv Kertie's that would go faster than at thing.



Blooterdfly div ye still hiv furry dice hingin fae yer mirror, an REO Speedwagon tape an a magic tree.



Am sure Milkman only decided till help  tii save ye hevin till suffer any embarassment o hevin till call a garage.



Ye maybe could trade it in against a scooter mind ye though could ye handle the increase in power.

----------


## Anonymous

Aye Richie, if e' Blottered Fly bocht 'ersel anither Micra she'd hev a pair o' roller skates!!!!

Am in Aberdumplin' tomorrow n thursday but a don't think ah'll be too bothered aboot crossin' e' streets we yon wifie in er Micra, a could choost step ower or on ed !! 

Q:Whit do ye call a Micra wie a sunroof ?

A:A mini skip

----------


## Anonymous

Richie:

Come off it, you a finely tuned athlete.

I have never laughed so much in all my life!

How can ye be, when the furthest you have went is from the ochie to the dart board.lol

Just ye stick to the darts and leave the athlete stuff to the real athlete's.

Even then you will always be playing catch up we Alec MacKay.lol

----------


## Anonymous

Ahh mr Goldenboot what an honour it is to have your poise wit and charm on this site,NOT.



If ah mind richt ye only got intill eh Academy team by default and can i remind you of the name of the team ye played fur ACADEMY now at must hiv been awful hard for ye till accept.



AS fur eh darts thing masel an Alex will challange ye an anyone till a game o pairs , singles whatever we will even start on 701 boot a spose ye'll chicken oot o at wan to

----------


## Anonymous

Richie:

Can you explain your middle paragraph as it disna make much sense to me.  ::  

If you are trying to say that I played for the Rats then you are wrong.  ::  

Wick Academy Fc more like.

As regards to the darties, did I hit a raw nerve?  ::  

Why would I want to play darts again when I gave it up years ago so as you youngins could come through.

Anyway I wouldn't want to play Alec cos I know he is good infact brillant.    ::  

So dry yer eyes.

And toast to hopefully Alec's success in the World Competitions.

Are you in it by the way?

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi there Richie - thought I'd come over to your site a wee look to see what was happening!!  You poor thing having to contend with having to explain things to our 'MR RUBBERBOOT'!!!  He's not too quick on the uptake as you can see by his comment re not understanding the 'PLAYING FOR THE ADCADEMY' bit!!  Of course you and I, along with all our other viewers would have realised straight away that you meant the WICK ACADEMY FC but our Mr Rubberboot didn't quite comprehend that did he?!!!!!!  Rest my case yet again, ie what can you expect from a N.N.??????    ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Goldengoof, i will be travelling with Mr mackay to play in the Embassy world play offs but sadly not the Winmau. But you are right hope he does well.



I cant even start to explain the academy thing to you. Many profesional teachers have tried over the years and failed to penetrate that cranium of yours.

----------


## Anonymous

Good one Richie.   ::  

Wish Alec all the best from me.

Are you carrying his Darts for him?

Seriously if you are involved in that Comp. then all the best too you also.

You are both good ambassadors for Caithness Darts. Well Done and best of luck.

----------


## Anonymous

Why thank you Mr F, we are off to Inverness to play counties tomorrow i will send Alec your best wishes.

I am not carrying his darts but if he beats me in it i might break them.

Seriously Mr Mackay is looking at a Scotland call up if he hits a good aveage tomorrow.



Spoke to Bogan last night in the club he is well up for this reunion thing. Pity you are too old huh!!!

----------


## mandyscudder

Just reading you two LOVERBOYS' postings and was going to suggest you meet up on a date because of all this nicey nicey stuff you're sending each other (excuse me while I reach for my bucket!!!!).  That was until I read Richie's last comment!!  Poor Alibaba, hope you're not too gutted?!!  He LOVES YOU REALLY!!!!  Words don't lie!



Love AS always



Mandy

xxxxx   ::  

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: mandyscudder on 19-Oct-2001 3:59pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Tut,Tut Mandy.

What is wrong in praising guy's when they are doing well for themselves, and doing well for Caithness as a whole?

Especially in such a big Competition.

I hope you are not jealous of Richie & I.  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Jealous?  Alan!!  I'm absolutely gutted!!!  What I would do to be you and Richie!!  There's honestly nothing more I would like than to be a pot bellied, balding mannie!!!  lol!!!



Come on now, let's me serious here for a moment!!  It's never too late to come out of that dark dreary closet you know boys!!



Awaiting with much anticipation to your reply.



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx    ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

Have you been taking drink?

 ::  

Cos you are definately on something.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Richie:

How did the darts go at the weekend?

----------


## Anonymous

Right Scudderthighs, pot bellied & Balding. me thinks ye shouldna get us highland athletes mixed up wi yer ozzie men, or maybe yer eyesight is playing ye up.



Alan, good day had by all the team lost but Alec had another good average which most certainly should guarantee him a Scotland place. In my case it should be less Bar more Board i think!!!



Back to you Scuds,ah really think ye need yer crystal ball changin if ye think we are all pot bellied and balding. As they say no fat on a race horse!!!

----------


## mandyscudder

RICHIE!!!



Have you had a good look at yourself in the mirror recently because a little birdie told me that all of the aforementioned is quite true!!!!!



Anyway, what is it with a majority of the young Caithness men going bald?  I couldn't believe, when I was back in March, the amount of 'near baldies' walking around.  I'm talking about guys in their 20s/30s!!!  Honestly, guys of that age here in Oz all have hair.  



ANY SUGGESTIONS?  Clean ones of course!!!  I was going to say that maybe DOUNREAY has had something to do with that OVER THE YEARS but on seconds thoughts, I won't go there!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

well Mandy ah certainly have no problem in the hair dept. Granted ah mictna be as skinny as ah wiz at school boot its a hard job feedin a fuel tank for a love machine.



though if is bairns wind me up any more ah micht well be reachin for eh grecian 2000.



we will be visitin yer adopted country next year scuds so check yer email.

----------


## Anonymous

Richard - ah hev chust fallen off ma chair laughing at your comment to Mrs Scudderlugs:



QUOTE: "BOOT ITS A HARD JOB FEEDIN A FUEL TANK FOR A LOVE MACHINE"



Man, ma side are splittin cause the only fuel tank that ye fill is the petrol tank o at rusty old bucket Astra that ye hev till push up and doon Dunnet Avenue. Div ye ken yer supposed till start e' engine and get in till e' bucket Astra and drive it - AHHHHHH I forgot - pushing the rust bucket up an doon Dunnet Avenue is lots more fun and it will certainly gee yer neighbours something till speak aboot!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Oh Mandy



Richard has given you PLENTY notice of his trip to Oz - get onto the government now and make sure measures put in place to get all access points to Australia sealed. With a madman like that about not even the kangaroos will be safe!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Richie:

Sorry to hear the team didn't do that well, but their is always other opportunities.

And that applies to you also.

Good to hear Alec had a good average, hopefully now he will gain International Status with Scotland.

You mention less bar and more board, I bet ye didnae by e roond never mind getting roond the board.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

Their is nothing wrong wee a number 1. ::  

Better than looking like those Aussie girlies on them surf boards we them long flowing locks. ::  

Oops I meant Aussie boys.  ::  



Almost forgot Mandy, could you pass on my Birthday wishes to Katrina. ::  

Happy Birthday to you.

Happy Birthday to you.

Happy Birthday Dear Katrina. 

Happy Birthday to you.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Anonymous

Butterflu, ah's sooner push an Astra than drive a Micra,



Vrooom Vrooom Granny



Ye must be aboot 85 now are ye!!!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy man - if yer nae blawing hot air all roond is reunion sites yer rattlin yer teeth in at beeg gob o' yurs! So ye wid rether push Richies auld rust bucket Astra up an doon Dunnet Avenue than be seen way some SERIOUS STREET CRED in ma Racing Micra!! Aye sure fitever ye say 'Pozy o' Flooers'



Fits a this calling me a granny? cheesus man I am only a couple o' months owlder than yersel - SO, ah think ye hev backed yersel richt intil a corner here ma dear boy!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy, wasnt my brother Eddie in your year at school? When are you lot having your reunion?

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy:

Do you remember the good old days on yonder rig a few yards of Dounreay?

Did we make money or what?

But of course ye guy's nearly went on strike. ::  Still good crack though. :Smile: 

This mirror thingy has got you and Richie stumbling a bit?

I could tell ye but I won't.  ::  

If Butterfly is 85 then that makes you about 84 and a bit.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

right blootedfly firstly ma Astra is no rustbucket but a highly tuned racing machine.As fur yer Micra it will be glad its getting a rest tonight as ye will be oot on yer broomstick!!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Richard ma dear boy - ah dinna hev such a thing as a broomstick - as ah said on at ither threed that is Mrs Scudderlugs and Jacqueline's department, they'll be whizzing aboot the sky's tonight lek the pair o' auld crows that they are!



All Astra's are RUST BUCKETS and yours is NO EXCEPTION!!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Ah butterfly will it be a hoover ye fly abbot the sky on then, wuch lek at Micra a dust bag.Or maybe ye will be concocting some potions in yer caulderon.



as a hev said before ter car looks kek a wendyhoose on wheels and possibly could be called a Skip but a motor car no way girl, Sorry But!!



Anyway haven't you got children to go oot and scare tonight?

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly, tonight is the only night you can go out and not scare folk away like you usually do!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Och Jacqueline - AWAY AND BOIL YER HEED.



It is a WELL KNOWN fact that I have the face of an ANGEL!



Manage to polish your broomstick after the jolities of last night then?



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh madam butterfly, don't get out your tree now!

I don't know who told you that you had a face like an angel, it must have been one of your drinking buddies after a few too many!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

just noticed butterfly, are you able to speak??!!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jaq, that would nave to be a Hells Angel!!!

----------


## Anonymous

och Jacqueline ye should ken by now that it will take a lot more than you till SHUT ME UP!!!



and Richard I hev the face o' a 'Heavenly Angel' NOT a 'Hells Angel' chust till clear at up wance and fur all.



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly they hev been tryin hard till get at ye, boot ah see yur still up for thum on any topic, keep id up quine.

Pozy & Scud are missin, far hev they gone eh??

Pozy will be skivin aff shore lekly & Scud will be pozin aboot tryin til impress Kangaroos & ither marsupial types doon under wi hur jet ski!!!

Jacquline ye seem til be tryin hard til keep up wi e Butterfly, choost gee in yee'll never make id.

----------


## Anonymous

So Colin choost when we thought ye hid accepted defeat ye rear yer heid again, where hiv ye been???. Runnin scared me thinks.



Bucketfly ahm richt sure all of eh real Angels wid hev sometin till say aboot yer claims.More like a praying mantis!!

----------


## Anonymous

Mr Byrne,

Choost when you thocht id wiz safe eh??

My colleague tells me that ye micht be a good darts player.....some day, boot no the day or any time soon!!

----------


## Anonymous

colin, ye can tell stumpy half pint that at least ah can reach eh boord. Ask him what hes goin till do now since his lover boy has moved to Sweden.....

and as fur yersel ah think we are all pretty safe as ye will still be Jet Lagged ah sorry ats choost eh way ye are

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly, I wouldnt dream of getting you to shut your gob...... Think of all those poor disappointed people looking into this site and seeing that you werent spouting your garbage all over the shop.......... They would have no one to laugh at  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly's delivery is o e highest quality no' lek e trock 'at ye crowd fae e wrong side o e river are spoutin.

Seaforth Avenue & Robertson Square were the fore runners to Australia....'ats where all e convicts were put, boot ah hev til say 'at some o yee's hev improved a bitty since ah've been away, ye can almost string a sentence egither noo!

----------


## Anonymous

You got it right Colin, ALMOST.  ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

More than agree with you on THAT one Jacqueline!! NOT!!!! FLUTTERBY would be a great loss to this site, ESPECIALLY the blind!!!!!!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx      ::   ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

COLIN and ALAN, forget it boys!!!  There's no point in sucking up to US ELITE ACADEMIERS now!!!  You dug your graves from the start and that's exactly where you're going to end up with myself and Jacqueline  on the case!!!!  You poor males, you don't stand a chance!!!!!  Lucky for you, you have a female on your side, although she's not up to 'MUCKLE'!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Scuds at makes the three oh them ats no up till muckle.

----------


## Anonymous

More than enough for ye Rats.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Achh, Colin min' at's ye back openin' yur gob an lettin' yer belly rumble, no change on e' boords then. Yes a wiz offshore but too busy til be readin' e keech that ye keep postin' Ye were conspicuous in yer absence yersel'. "Conspicuous", There's a word ye feel Northers will struggle wi. More than 3 letters ye see !! Ah've been keepin a low low profile til avoid e' low flying witch on er Micra powered broomstick, she's certainly no butterfly, more lek an dusty owld moth !!

----------


## Anonymous

Fit's iss grovellin' yer doin' Colin till e owld moth on e ither pages abbot her livin on Royal Deeside, gie yer heid a shake min fir goodness sake, she's stringin' ye along. More liable till be seen roon aboot e' back streets o' Torry........Hivvens sake min' ye go in till self imposed exile fur 5 meenids an come back a right snivveler ! Mind you a suppose she is fae e' less intelectual side o' e toon lek yirsel' so a suppose ye'll be stickin' egither. 



Alan F. whits iss al aboot visitin' e' dodgy side o' Glesga? E' SFA are startin' all o' Sellicks games at 2pm now so e' fans can get home for thur tea efter e' twa oors' injury time they get till score!! How are ye anyway?

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy min good till see ye back wi plenty Ammo for the St Scruffs.Ah notice yer more diplomatic side bein revealed in eh way that ye are explainin the meanin oh long words till them. This is choost till save the time et takes a Northerner till find a dictionary, which of course none oh them will have as there is no pictures in them.Blootedflech hes goe very quiet lately maybe the exhaustion encurred at Haloween hiz left her a bit tired.

----------


## mandyscudder

::   ::   ::   ::  



ALL TOGETHER NOW!!!



Happy Birthday to YOU

Happy Brithday to YOU

Happy Birthday DEAR 'COL BOY'

Happy Birthday to YOU!!



HIP HIP HOORAY!

HIP HIP HOORAY!



KEEP SINGING NOW, "37 today, you're 37 today, just in case you didn't know, you're 37 today!!"



HAPPY BIRTHDAY 'OLD TIMER'

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

.......... and WHO said I didn't care?!!!!



Love your friend from OZ!!!!  The one with the JET SKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

I thank you 'Jetty Betty' for your kind thought re the birthday, she who must be obeyed didna even remember!!!

37 years ago til the day the world became a better place & 3 wise men fae the East, that must hev been Papigoe or Staxigoe if ye tink aboot id, saw a bricht star in e sky abeen e Henderson hom & low Chimmy Bruce hed been blesed wi this!!!! Moi

----------


## Anonymous

Heh heh Pozy yur back,

Hell we wur missin ye...Not!

Yur a lot cheekier than ah mind, in fact ye used til resemble e little white moosies 'at yur faither used til sell in e pet shop in Bank Row, quate wi white hair!!!or div ye no remember at ma loon???

Fa else can mind at shop??

----------


## Anonymous

HI I'M BACK - Been to Glasgow for the weekend at a Rangers Wedding!!!! and to do some christmas shopping AND have bought a 'lovely' gift for each and every one of you contributing to this board BUT will post what your gifts are later when I have a bit more time.  Aaaaaaaaaaggggggghhhhhhhh I have just spilled tomato soup all over my WHITE shirt WHAT A MESS!!!!



Happy birthday Colin and just to clear up something you said on one of the other threads, Mandy is a 1965 baby just lek masel.



I'LL SORT YOU LOT OUT LATER - YES - I HAVE READ THE THREADS AND WILL BE BACK WITH ALL GUNS BLAZING THIS EVENING!



Till then



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## mandyscudder

Okay, I admit, I'm worried!!!  Two nice related comments in once day from the other side of the 'toon', what's happening I wonder?!!!



First Mr Bruce actually THANKING me for remembering his birthday and THEN, on top of that, I've got MADAM BUTTERFLY sticking up for me with regards to my being a 1965 baby (and against her PARTNER IN CRIME too!!).  Wow, things are sounding pretty dodgy here, I'm off!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx      ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Batterflea, well done on the Rangers wedding thing.....yur maybe no as bad as some fowk paint ye...mmmmmmmm...aye ye've definately gone up in ma estimations if ye lean towards e' blue side at's a start.

----------


## Anonymous

Tomato soup all over yur shirt ? Hid's aboot time ye learnt e' art o' usin' cutlery, still at's fit ah'd expect fae ye. If a bairn hed done at ye'd be roarin' (louder than usual). Ah'l send ye doon a spoon as a gift, if somebody can devote a few oors till show fit ed's for !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mandyscudder

Well BUTTERFLY, I have to say that 'YOU ASKED FOR THAT ONE!!!"



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx



P.S.  Was it HEINZ?  My favourite but you can't get it the same over here unfortunately.  The sacrifices I made to come and live here!!!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Happy Birthday Colin dinnae get too drunk now.

Butterfly ah cannae help boot winder how ye ever managed till miss at mooth oh yers. Ah think ma friend Pozy better send ye a Ladle and no a spoon. Maybe ets a bib yer needin.

----------


## Anonymous

Buttery Mouth:

The Orange stain will go we yer Holland Shirt. ::  

Well what do you expect supporting these no hopers Rangers. 

Roll on the next game so as we can get more points and more time to get them. 

And we dinnae want any more excuses.

 ::   ::  

Hail,Hail. Smelling the glove. ::  

Your North School Buddy (I hope) 

Alan

x  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Hey Alan, 1965 was a good year, 1967 wasn't too bad either eh?   :: 





Actually Alan, I think old Flutters has Red leanings. Her and Ebbe keep the Bar trade in Abz afloat! If rumour is to be believed!   :Wink:

----------


## Anonymous

RED IS DEFINATELY MY COLOUR



RED ....................  FOR DANGER!!!!!!



I am also delighted to tell you lot that we (yes Pozy that is the 'royal' we) are season ticket holders for the beloved Dons - none of this 'Weegie' Rubbish BUT if I did have to choose one of 'those' colours it would have to be GREEN!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Ah'm richt gled Butterfly that if asked the choice wid be wi the bhoys & no the bloo noses, a thocht we were goin til hev til dis agree wi her there Alan but phew... Business as usual Ratty's!!

----------


## Anonymous

At's ye lot showin' yur true colours, as expected !! Uneducated the lot o' ye's. Butterfly, at wiz a fine result we hed against yur "Dandy Duds, sorry Dons" at e' weekend.



WATP

----------


## Anonymous

Aye Pozy rich again no less than expected from one who has recieved superior education. Dandy Duds it is. Bitterflech cannae tell her reds fae her greens.

----------


## Anonymous

Larsson/Sutton need I say more Richie?   ::  



Don't you go and hide now, when we show you why we are at the top of the league, and racing off into the distance shortly! 

Catch us if you can? you also rans!   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Now I REALLY am going to open up a can of worms here!!!  You're ALL going to have a go at me for this one I bet but I can take it, after all, I'm an ACADEMIER!!!!!



FOOTBALL?  You call all that little mannies running around dribbling a ball FOOTBALL/SOCCER?!!!  What a bunch of cissies!!!!  They're more concerned about their hair 'dos' than anything else!!



NOW, AUSSIE RULES FOOTBALL, THERE'S A REAL MAN'S GAME FOR YOU!!!!  Bit of football and rugby rolled into one - now that's something WORTHWHILE watching!!!  Bit of 'contact' makes it all the more interesting, plus a goal being kicked every couple of minutes instead of watching a whole SOCCER game with no result!!!!  The fact that these BIG BOYS wear TIGHT LITTLE SHORTS has nothing to do with of course!!!!!!



COME ON THEN, BRING ON THE ABUSE - I'M READY!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx     ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Mandy! any self respecting guy who run's about in tight shorts feeling other blokes bum's just has to be an Ozzie! Is'nt it your Home town Perth, that has that "Gay" festival?   ::  



Apologie's in advance to any Gay's out there,

No real offence mean't! Been in enough trouble with offending folk already!   ::

----------


## Anonymous

:Smile:  Hiya!

----------


## mandyscudder

Milkyboy!!  You've got the 'bum touching thingy' wrong as it is the rugby players who DO THAT!!!  Not my Aussie Rules Boys!!!!



Secondly, yes, we do, along with Sydney have the MARDI GRAS happening and they are a spectacular sight to say the least!!!  I actually attended one last Saturday night on our girls' night out.  We were totally depressed at the sight of all those male, taught, tanned and terrific bodies as we knew we didn't stand a chance!!  WHAT A WASTE was going through all our minds!  I'm sure you would have been equally impressed with the women!!!!!



I too, don't want to offend any gay people who may be reading this board as I have quite a few gay friends - this is only fun we're having here and please note that it is not at the expense of gays.

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy, ah hev always been 'UP' in yer estimations SO DINNA try and make oot till at RIFF RAFF fae e Pultney side o' e' toon that ye hev a 'low estimation' o' Madam Butterfly cause ah ken ye hev hed a 'SOFT SPOT' fur me fur years an years!!!! 



Fits ah this abbot need'n a ladel till eat ma soup Pozy? Ye hev obviously mixed me up way Mrs Scudderlugs and Jacqueline cause at pairs GOB's is SO BEEG that the CLYDE TUNNEL AND ELEPHANTS TUSKS SPRINGS TILL MIND!!!!



Now, Mrs Scudderlugs, will ye get it intil at beeg heed o' yurs that EVERYONE fae e 'Wick Side' are chust REALLY NICE FOWK - UNLEK YE PULTNEY WRONG SIDE O' E' RIVER RIFF RAFF.



Alan - ye dinna escape here either. A thought ye kent me Far better than at! man we lived on e same street fur years and ye thought a hed turned intil a 'BLOO NOSE'

ALAN, YE KEN AH WIDNA LET E' SIDE DOON! GET A GRIP MAN!!!!!



Richard - ye are still FULL O' HOT AIR!



Milky fit are ye flitting aboot the threeds fur way yer 'hiya' we only put up way ye cause we feel sorry fur ye on is threeds ye ken!



Ah hope at's sorted a few thingies oot for now.



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Flutterby, Ed wizna me who passed comment abbot ye needin' a ladle, it wiz Richie boy! Ah only said ye'd maybe need a wee lesson on how till work e' cutlery etc....It's weel documented that table manners is no e' strong point ower at side o' e water. There should've been a toll at both bridgies till keep ye tight fisted lot oot. E last thing we wiz needin' on e' good side wiz mixin wi e riff raff.



Jacqueline, aye yur brither Eddie wiz in ma year. A hivnae seen him for a whilie boot if a see him soon I'll pass on e reunion info till him. As yit am no sure when it'll be.

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy looks lek eh Battered owld moth cannae read either. maybe ye should get yer eyes tested Bustedfly.

Mind ye ye do drive a clapped oot auld Micra so yer taste cannae be at great.

So butterflu what div ye want fae Santa this year. Glasses, a Ladle perhaps and a red t shirt so ye can spill yer soup as often as u like.

----------


## Anonymous

Cannae read? At's par for course Richie when ye've been "educated??" on e' Week side. It's as weel we come om iss boord till gie them some culture!!



Methinks we should start an "INDEPENDANCE FOR PULTNEY" campaign !! Keep at lot ower thur ain side o' e' water.

----------


## Anonymous

Cannae read? At's par for course Richie when ye've been "educated??" on e' Week side. It's as weel we come om iss boord till gie them some culture!!



Methinks we should start an "INDEPENDANCE FOR PULTNEY" campaign !! Keep at lot ower thur ain side o' e' water. We've been carrying at lot for centuries now!

----------


## Anonymous

Aye now thats an idea. Tolls on Bridge street An eh service Bridge or at eh Northeners end ed wid be Trolls.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Richard and Pozy - will ye two gee at beeg gobs o' yurs a rest! cheesus it hes got so bad at Pozy hez started stuttering and repeating himsel on e' board. Ah hev a richt sore heed heving till read all at rubbish that you twa keep clattering oot on at keyboards.



Now as fur me making a mistake with which wan o' ye said what - ye both speak so much utter trotters that really boys, at the end o' the day, it makes no difference which wan o' ye said fitever cause hid is a never ending SPEW OF RUBBISH anyway!



And NO ahm still no selling EITHER o' yees two ma Racing Micra AND THAT IS FINAL!



I chust though yees boys wid like till ken that ah got at tomato soup stain oot o' ma lovely white shirt.



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Madame Butterfly, glad to hear you got the stain out of your lovely white shirt, but thurs a stain on yur consience that'll never be removed! Accusin' me o' haein' a soft spot for ye indeed !! Ah'm sayin' nuthin' till ah've spoken till ma solicitor!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anonymous

och Pozy min dinna wory Buterfly is sufferin fae Dillusions of Grandure if she thinks that a good Pultney loon lek yersel could hev a soft spot for any St Scruff.



As fur yer lovely white shirt is hid no Laundrey Grey yit?

----------


## Anonymous

and as for hevin a beeg gob, yer the one that cannae aim yers.

----------


## Anonymous

Ye ken'iss, ye pair o warts are choost takin e cake, blah, blah, whine, whine wur Butterfly is choost playin wi ye & yur lek twa yappin dowgs 'at nivver gi in.

Ah hev til laugh at yur talk o tolls on e bridges in Week fa wid pay til go ower til Poltney ah ask ye?

----------


## Anonymous

och Colin er ye go again. Choost as buterfly is on the edge of defeat ye hev till try an rescue her. well yur no awful good at ed, rescue at is. Ah see ye were lookin fur a Mountain rescue Post in Week on anither threed. whats wrong did ye think ye micht run intill difficulties scalin Newton hill. Or maybe e ither famous pultney Mountain eh Dew.



Eh idea oh hevin a Bridge toll is till keep ye lot oot oh gods little allotment(Pultney).Since ye lot are tich ed mich choost work.

----------


## Anonymous

Ye widne get ower till wur side anyway, Colin. A wid be e' sniper pickin ye's off as ye tried till cross e' river under cover o' darkness. Wi at dirty faices ye'd be hard till spot but we'd hear yur whinin' a mile off. Now away back home an put yur feet up. It must be hard goin at work trawlin' iss boords all day.

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy go ye & claw yur wheerig wi a whin, ye couldna hit a bulls bahoochy wi a pail o small tatties nivver heid hevvin e inteligence til operate a fire airm.

E closest ye get til a sniper is e fact that yur a Gutter snipe o e first water!!

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

Them softy Ozzie Rules Men running we the ball in their handies remind me of the Net Ball girlies. ::  

Maybe you should tell them to wear skirts. ::  

It's e same we those Swim Guards on Aussie Beaches we their y fronts on their heeds.  ::  

They are all real pansies.    ::  



All in Good Fun.  ::  

Alan

x

----------


## Anonymous

I though the North School football team all wore skirts !!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Hids been quiet withoot e' butterflap. She'll be off doin' er laundry efter missin' yon beeg gob again. At's a bit lek throwin' a teaspoon up bridge street an still she misses.

----------


## Anonymous

Cheesus Pozy, see fit ma pal Colin said aboot ye an at Richard cheelie is just SO TRUE. Ye are chust lek a pair of yapp'n dowgs fichten ower a half chawed biscuit.



Ah hev telt ye afore Pozy the BEEG GOBS belong till at Mrs Scudderlugs and Jacqueline (fa is affa quiet, ahm getting worried aboot her). As ah said afore aboot yon two that the Clyde Tunnel and Elephants Tusks spring till mind!!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

If the Superior North School football team wore skirts Pozy it would be true to say that the Yellow Bellied Academy Rats football team shaved their legs!!!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Dustyflea er ye go again puttin at beeg gob oh yers intill gear afore yer wee brain is in motion.

If eh Pultney men shaved their legs ed wis only till make us more aerodynamic on eh pitch. Whit wis eh Northeners Lassies netball teams excuse fur shavin thur faces.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Nice one Richie  !!!!!!!!! A cannae mind what what e' moth's facial hair is like, no seen her for a whilie! Probably a ZZ Top beard efter all iss years.

----------


## Anonymous

D & D,

Ye probably both were contenders for e netball team being wifies lek fit ye are!!

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy will ye listen till eh wimperin oh Mr Bruce. Colin min whits wi is D&D tripe.Ah notice yer partner in crime has gone awful quiet is days.Och et cannae be easy bein a pair oh numptys.

----------


## Anonymous

Pay no attention to "THE CHUCKLE BROTHERS" Richie, they know themselves what numpties they are!! There's no wan brain cell between thum.

----------


## Anonymous

Grow yer own dope!



Plant a St Scruffian!!!!!

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Richie Byrne on 9-Nov-2001 12:44pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy, cmon man - the FACIAL HAIR problem lies on the doorstep o' the lassies fae the Pultney side o' the toon.



Us lassies fae the Week side o' the toon hev complexions as clear as the first falling o' snow.



Now Pozy, it must hev sprung till yer mind last week at Halloween that Mrs Scudderlugs and Jacqueline didna need a mask till frichten e' locals - ah'll say no more!!!



Pozy, hev ye hed yer first shave yet?



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

NO!!!! I have'nt had my first shave yet, this is due to having skin like a baby's, the clean life I have led & the clear Pultney air.



Now away wummin' an wash e' tomato soup oot o' yur beard.

----------


## Anonymous

Ah beardedfly yer back.ah see yer hevin a deeg at Jaq and Mandy when they are no aboot weel wumin ye hed better watch yersel they mich choost shave off half yer moustache.

Tell me does the chest hair create any problems?

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly, I see that you have run out of your own ideas for slagging me and my mate off and are having to resort to poaching our material!

Mind you its hardly surprising as we are so much more intelligent than you scruffs are.As for the body hair....unlike you we do not have to go to the salon every week to get a full body wax!  ::  you are like one of those hairy caterpillars we used to squash when we were kids!

----------


## Anonymous

A message for devilment,

I had a little look on the post you put up and please rest assured I for one am not scared of you nor anyone else who posts a reply on there.

The truth of the matter is that I can't be bothered using yet another site that is exactly the same as the ones we are already using   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Now Jacqueline - a full body wax each week - ah dinna think so dearie!



Mind you, your sister Fiona was telling Milky who then told me and of course I BELIEVE EVERYTHING that oor favourite Milkman says (when it suits me) that it is actually YOU who need the fully body wax but not weekly EVERY THIRD DAY!!! AND ye hev till shave yer TACHE morning, noon and night!



As for me - well, what can I say I am as hair free as a coot. I rest my case.



Where have you been anyway? ah hev missed yer cheery banter - NOT!!!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline - dinna make me laugh - poaching yours and Mrs Scudderlugs material - HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Hey!!!!!!!!! you 4 winged ******************

Jaq Don't get taken in she's tryin it on! I haven't said a thing! she's trying to worm something out of us! She know's Fiona cuts my hair!   ::   ::   ::  Watch it! Flut!

----------


## Anonymous

Yeh! I agree with Jaq! too many threads! can't be bothered wiv another one! Sorry Devil! Nice try though! (for a Thurso Fella!)

Why not just join a thread? what does it matter? its all just a bit of a laugh anyway!

 ::  Lets all laugh at Thurso! Lets all laugh at Thurso! ha ha ha ha....ha ha ha ha   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly,

Watch yursel if thurs anything worse than a Beattie...id's 2 Beatties!!!!

Milky ye seem til be swappin sides a lot ah see ye chummin up til Madam B then til the Robertson Square Mafia & even til Charlie Farlie on e 1982 reunion, smarts of Milky no mates diz id no???

----------


## Anonymous

Colin min ye are up early is mornin is yer heid sore.

Aye a cannae think where a wid rather be on a satuday morn, no stuck oot here ats fur sure.

----------


## Anonymous

Aye Richie ah dinna envy ye wakin up on a lump o steel in north sea, me ah'm up wi the lark & no e heid is fine, so far anyway!!

----------


## Anonymous

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Milky no mates! Nothing wrong with holding out the Olive branch now and again! You should try it! Its a big old World out there, too big to make enemies over having a laugh!   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Watch what Milky? - oh yes, YOU SQUIRMING waiting for Jacqueline to come in with a FULL ON ASSAULT!!! tut tut Milky



Here Colin, ah think that between us we should arrange for Richard till do a PERMANENT SHIFT on at oil rig.  Cheesus e fowks in Dunnet Avenue wid be eternally grateful till us fur restoring e peace and tranquility on at street.  And while we are arranging ah this for Richard I think we should include Pozy too cause e fowk in Thursa chust dinna deserve Pultney Riff Raff invading their toonie either! let me ken fit ye think.



love Madam Butterfly xx

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Butterfly on 10-Nov-2001 4:07pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly, like I said in the other site...... with a face like a baboons backside it would be as bald as a coot, unfortunately for you, from the neck down you resemble a monkey seeing as you lot from the other side of the water never quite evolved!  ::  

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: JACQUELINE on 10-Nov-2001 4:21pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Bustedflech in my position as Dunnet Avenue Ambassador fur Pultney ah wid be sorely missed as eh fowk need a ray of Pultney sunshine till brichten eh place up a bit.



I absoulutly ageree with jaqulines sentiments 100%. Ye lot are lek eh throwback's or is it the missing link.

----------


## Anonymous

My Dear Madam B,

Ah think 'at e picture that we have created o Dumb & Dumber will show not only e fowk in Dinnid Avenue an' Thursa boot e world ower fit a couple o yellow bellied bamns e pair o thum are. We hev til take peety on e chiels on e reegs as weel, my god can ye imagine either o thum beein 2 on 2 aff wi ye? now 'at wid be torture, in fact the Japenese game endurance wid hev a star game there methinks!!

----------


## Anonymous

Now colin is this the Green monster comin oot in ye. et must be awful till hev hed till grow up in eh shadow oh eh superior beings that are Pultney Tooners.

Boot  there is no need till try an take id oot on masel or ma good friend Pozy cos we all know that when it comes till bein yellow ye lot were as bricht as a canary.

----------


## Anonymous

Richie,

Ye ken 'iss talkin aboot green monsters ye reminded me fit Matty wiz sayin aboot ye coz ah asked him aboot the better half o his darts pairing & fit he asked me til ask ye wiz how many times hev ye won e Caithness pairs & how many times hev they??? seems 'at ye hev reason til be green div ye no??

----------


## Anonymous

Richie:

How can ye young wipper snappers (D&D) be superior to us Northers. ::  

For a start ye have a face of e Rat and looking at ye and Pozy it's the case of the White Rat and Black Rat.  ::   ::  

Also you can't quite measure up to us Norther's superior all round ability and Knowledge.

Ats why we hed til go and educate you lot on the field and in the class so as it could rub off on ye poor wee soles from Pooltney when you joined up tae the beeger School.  ::  

So come on Roland and White Rat get a reality check.  ::   ::   ::  



P.S Richie Boy whits the latest on e darties?

----------


## Anonymous

aye Colin ah think he his won hid 3 times boot ed took thum 17 years oh travellin till do hid. Mind ye hevin eh current World ranked number 3  as yer partner wid hev ids advantages.

Alan,

Ye dinnae half drivel some kack adding fuel to the theory that ye only really do hiv one braincell rattilin aroond in at massive cranium ye hev.Ah will bet when ye go on holiday ye need till sit at eh front of eh Jumbo where the dome bit is till get yer cranium in.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Richie:

At least when e surgeon ever hes tae look inside my head he will find e one brain cell.

If he wis tae look inside yers he would probably remove the insides and gee it over tae e butchers tae sprinkle on e floor of the shop.  ::  

And when he is done we yer heed he could hand it over tae some bairn to use at the next Halloween do as a pumpkin.

That way they widna have tae dig the insides oot as it wid be done for them.  ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

SORRY TO INVADE HERE BUT I JUST THOUGHT I'D POST THIS ON YOUR THREAD RICHIE AS I KNOW SOME OF MY 'FELLOW' SCHOOL 'PALS' FREQUENT HERE!!  I'll go away now!!!



At last!!!!!  Finally gotten around to transferring all those handwritten names into type!!  Well I hope that you can remember a lot of the names because I certainly can't!!!!!  As I was typing in the names, I'm thinking to myself that I've never heard of a lot of these people!!  I guess I wasn't at school much!!  WHO ME?!!!!  As you will see, the names were recorded in no specific order, ie not alphabetically so you'll just have to keep reading to find your name.



The year's register also stated dates of births and addresses so if you're a bit unsure of some of the names, let me know and maybe their D.O.B. or address, whilst they were at school, may help you remember.  It would have taken too much time and SPACE to have typed all this additional information in.  SO, ENJOY YOUR TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE - I SURE DID!!!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx



P.S.  Oh, by the way, THE LIST IS ON THE REUNION INFORMATION THREAD!

----------


## Anonymous

Well done Mandy on an excellent job in getting e list sorted out. Honest.   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Stop crawling bronzeboots  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

See a new someone widnae believe me.

Don't be paranoid.

I can give out sincere comments. Honest!   :Wink:  

Keep up the posts, I will follow ye.

----------


## Anonymous

alan this is not a race to see who can get the most posts on here. You do realise we left school a long time ago  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline, there isnae any point in yon North school numpties racin' e' elite Pultneytoon Academiers coz they'll always be second best. 



Ah see e' butterfly hez been spoutin' her bile aboot how fantastic e' weemin on e Week side are. Accusin us Pultneymen o' fancyin' her!! But ye ken how it is efter 20 or 30 pints yer standards start till go a wee bittie !!!!

----------


## Anonymous

20 til 30 pints!!! thur must be some affa generous fowk in Thursa buyin ye all 'at beer, & fae fit Audrey tells me 'at wid be a fortnichts ale for ye as ye are known for no bein able til handle yur liquor.

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy, Mr. Farquar is and has been trying to beat the amount of posts that Mandy has. To do this he has been running round the boards spouting the biggest amount of drivel.Its rather pathetic really but as you know the whole lot of that side of the water are more than slightly stupid and this just proves the fact   ::

----------


## Anonymous

As for Butterfly, she has a rather inflated opinion of her charms,she is more to be pitied than tinkled upon.I don't know if you are aware that she has dodgy eyes, hence the reason, that when looking in the mirror she is blissfully unaware she looks like a cross between the elephant man and quasimodo!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Och Jacqueline - there ye go again comparing me till yersel - and fits ah this aboot 'tinkln on me' ahm no affa sure aboot at - is at no more Milky's department?



Pozy, ahhhhhh - ye chust canna hide yer true feelin's fur me now can ye?



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## mandyscudder

Okay!!!  Next on the agenda is a PHOTOGRAPH site so that all you kojaks, elephant men, quasimodos, butterthighs and milkykids can reveal to the WORLD just who they are reading about!!  GOOD IDEA?!!  Let's see who's going to be the first to come forth!!!  Bet it will be a CONFIDENT CAT!!  Us ACADEMIERS are the CATS you know!!! As I said before, we just let you THINK you were as we felt so damn sorry for your lack of everything!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx



P.S.  Seriously, look out a photo of yourself and download it to me so that I can get a few together for Colin the Administrator to set up a site.

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly I AM SO SHOCKED!You really should have more respect for yourself and not let that milkman do those kind of things to you  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline - read that thread I posted again. How on earth did you manage to twist that around. I think it is time you mucked all that filth oota yer heed - hev ye got some bleach and a scrubbi'n brush handy?



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Madam B,

If she mucked e heid oot o the filth & rubbish that's in id thur wid be nothing left

----------


## Anonymous

Colin:

I hev tae agree we Audrey, as I hev seen him we 4 pints and a milky bar, and I can assure you he isna very stable.  ::  

God help him we 20-30 pints.

But like you say Colin them thursa folk are too kind tae him.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Colin my mind is full of useful bits of information (quite a lot concerning you!)

Madam Butterfly, have a good look at your post again, I twisted nothing, you wrote it plain to see!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jaq ah see blooteredfly is talkin aboot her dental hygiene again, wire brush an dettol. Mind ye ed wid need till be some size oh brush!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Jacquline,

Ye canna hev 'at much in yur heid aboot me, a quiet unassuming chiel lek masel??

----------


## Anonymous

Richie its not a brush that she uses to clean those teeth of hers its a broom!

And Colin where on earth did you get the idea that you were quiet? Remember I was in your class, and unless you had a twin you pulled out of thin air, I, and I am sure many others, remember you were anything but quiet! The people that I have been speaking to have certainly no memories of you being as you describe yourself  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Remember Jacquline Ouzo is a nasty substance & id's no unusual til find 'at ye are speakin til yursel & hearin voices when under e 'alfluence of incohol' e thing is as long as ye dinna answer yursel ye'll no be aff id.

On second thoughts na, ye hev been aff id for as long as ah can mind!!

----------


## mandyscudder

Colin!!  I would say that my old buddy Jacqueline would have quite a bit of knowledge on yourself considering you were KEEPING IT ALL IN THE FAMILY at one stage!!!!  That's in the days when you were INTO older women!!!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Scudd ye must realise that wis part o the Missionary work that ah hev telt ye aboot afore, far fowk lek masel fae e richt side o e river move amongst e less fortunate til bring thum on a bitty, Madam B wis affa good at id as weel!!

----------


## mandyscudder

QUOTE:  'Bring thum on a bitty'!!!  Hmmmm, funny how the OLDER WOMAN stated exactly that except it was SHE who had to BRING 'YOU' ON A BITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wasn't too familiar with the BIRDIES AND THE BEES back then were you PUSSY?!!!!!!



WHERE 'DID' THAT NAME ORIGINATE FROM ANYWAY?



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

E answer til yur last question ah fear is X rated!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Colin all I can say is   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy are you sure you want pictures of all them dunces from the wrong side of the town?

I have an expensive computer here that I don't want broken, and I am sure if you post some pics of them lot my screen would surely shatter and my poor pc would go into shock and refuse to operate  ::

----------


## Anonymous

by the way Colin what is so X-rated about being a scardey cat?  ::

----------


## Anonymous

So fit wiz yur nickname Grizelda!! or Youngsta!!! :  ::  

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Colin Bruce on 19-Nov-2001 3:53pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Jaqueline fit are ye worried aboot 'shattering' screens etc for. It is a weel kent fact that there is NO MIRRORS in yur hoose cause every time ye look intil a mirror it disna chust shatter it EXPLODES!!!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly could we all get two picture oh yersel, one till throw darts at and eh ither one till keep eh bairns away from eh fire. Ah could copy thum as am damn sure eh local fairmers would luv a reliable scarecrow.

----------


## Anonymous

Richie:

Is that the best you could come up we.? ::  

That one has been doing the rounds when ye were in yer nappies.(Yellow Ones at that)   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Bronzeboots, at least we are getting a bit of humour from Richie, unlike yourself who flits from thread to thread spouting a load of absolute rubbish, just so that you can increase the amount of posts you have  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Heh Beattie, Pot callin e kettle black bum here ah wid say, ye hev been postin complete diatribe til keep up wi e Scudd.

Yur both a waste o typed word!!

----------


## mandyscudder

CHILDREN!!!!!   P L E A S E ! ! !

----------


## Anonymous

Id's been a bit quate for a few days, hes Mr Farquhars virus caught oot some o ye rats?

How nice of Alan til share that with us, I take id his PC has ground til a halt as well!

If ye do hev any e mails fae the boy & yur anti virus sofware hasn't been updated for a while be careful.

----------

